# "AccuSharp® Knife Sharpener"?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I finally visited a different restaurant supply store. They only had one knife sharpener in the $10.00 range, the AccuSharp. I know there has been talk of a different inexpensive knife sharpeners and whet stones here before.

I am specifically looking for information from anyone here who has personal experience with the AccuSharp Knife Sharpener.

Reviews at epinions.com seem favorable.

I am concerned that in the long run, this would hurt blade due to pulling too much metal off as mentioned here.

Here is a picture of the AccuSharp in question:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have a funny for you. I recently went to a yard sale and found a knife sharpener that looked like a set of rabbit ears, (an antennae for a TV.) I placed it on top of my computer and told my 33 year old daughter it was an antennae for the computer. Kelly Bundy style, she believed me!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Would you use that on a Global, Crudeau?


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

We need more Kelly Bundy girls. I miss 'em! Girls are so different now--even the airheads! The Kellys were so pleasant.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

What are Kelly Bundy girls?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto for Kelly Bundy girls. What or Who are they??

You're so bad, Pastachef! LOL



[ May 01, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Kelly Bundy girls? Hope it's not something like the "Dust Bunnies" in another forum!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

What are Kelly Bundy girls...hmmm...I'll never tell. LOL! Just kidding. My daughter is a very beautiful blond with an extremely sweet and friendly personality. She's so innocently naive, she believes anything you tell her. She also would do anything for anyone, so I'm very proud of her for her warm heart and the fact that she's so giving.
Kelly Bundy is the blond on 'Married With Children.'


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I think she gets her looks from her dad and her smarts from me


----------

